# Spare parts for Euramobil



## neilanddot

I went to our Mh dealer whom we originally bought our van off, to see if they could get a replacement rear light lens, thinking it would be a problem and he said yes and within a minute gave me a price for it. Now knowing some of you Eura owners have had problems with spares, he explained that they have links with Euramobil. 
They are a family run business and very helpful. They are Elite Motorhomes Nr Banbury Oxfordshire and their phone number is 01295 711157 ask for Paul. 
Hope this is of help to someone.
Neil


----------



## mrbricolage

They are my local dealer and are thoroughly recommended.


----------



## gwynd

*eura mobil parts*

I NEEDE A CLIP FOR THE TABLE ON MY EURA MOBIL ACTIVA,I CONTACTED ELITE MOTOR HOMES IN BANBURY OXON,NOT ONLY DID THEY HAVE ONE IN STOCK IT WAS POSTED TO ME AND FITTED BY MYSELF WITHIN 24 HOURS OF ORDERING. ELSEWHERE I WAS QUOTED A 3-4 WEEK WAIT FOR DELIVERY AND DOUBLE THE PRICE.


----------



## Rick Sareen

Elite are no longer Euromobil dealers. They (Paul) say there is currently no UK dealership.


----------

